# Shipping Company Recommendations from Sydney to Los Angeles?



## orenharel (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi there,

My wife and I, and our three young kids, are moving from Sydney to Los Angeles in July.

We aren't planning to move any furniture, so we are only shipping boxes.

I was hoping to get some recommendations regarding good shipping companies at reasonable prices.

Perhaps it is worth considering sharing a container with someone else to reduce costs?

Thanks!
Oren


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

hello Oren
I can only speak through my own experiences, i used Allied Pickford's for shipping a 20ft container, and to be honest they were no more expensive than any other company, one thing i was amazed about was the care and attention they made to detail in wrapping and packing my precious items. I never had a problem with them at all, and they do container share as well as a pallet so it may be worth contacting them. With me they came to the house and gave me a quote the next day. There a world wide company and you may find that they will be the company receiving at the other end which does cut cost.

Good luck
Louise


----------



## orenharel (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks very much for your reply Louise!

I will look into this company further. The only problem is that we are OCD when it comes to packing, so we typically pack ourselves, but hopefully they have a good price if we only need them to ship.


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

I could recommend to you the Giraffe Removals in Perth. I have a good experience with them and they properly do the packing carefully to the furniture to prevent from any damage.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

orenharel said:


> Thanks very much for your reply Louise!
> 
> I will look into this company further. The only problem is that we are OCD when it comes to packing, so we typically pack ourselves, but hopefully they have a good price if we only need them to ship.


They will do a very good price for you on shipping only, i chose them to pack as we had 16 rooms full of things lol, i couldnt be bothered with the hassle of packing, i had too much going on at the time.
There is nothing wrong in getting a quote from them or any other company.

Louiseb


----------



## orenharel (Feb 8, 2013)

16 rooms!!! Were you living in a castle? :>) Why would you leave a castle?

I agree, with that many rooms it would be too much of an effort to pack yourself.

I will try getting a quote for just shipping, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## orenharel (Feb 8, 2013)

Agamemnon said:


> Allied Pickford will help you a lot in this case. I can say it quite confidently.


When you say "in this case", do you mean when I am packing myself and only need them to ship?


----------

